# Now He has Gone and got his own house



## LadyLB (Oct 23, 2008)

My darling husband 6 weeks ago announced to me out of the blue he wasnt happy. 5 weeks ago he left. I have since seen him about 6 times and had very little contact. He said there was no one else, he just had fallen out of love with me. I was and am gutted - he was everything to me and whilst i think now that we have had a couple of ups/downs of late - i really didnt see this coming and we had nothing more going on than any other couple with little kids. We have one son and my husband has a daughter from a previous relationship.

About 10 days ago i decided to look at his phone bill only to find out that 7 weeks ago he had started texting/calling a girl from his work. He is 32, i am 36 - she is about 28 i think. He had run up a bill of £94 so was obviously spending lots of time texting/chating to her since he left - I was even more gutted by his disloyal behaviour.

Last weekend he rented himself a house and moved in and now i have visions of them there together - my husband - MY HUSBAND - i am so gutted, i cant sleep, eat and am trying to keep it together but honestly dont know where i went wrong. I have been a good wife, loyal, dedicated and to me this is all about him being given the eye by another. I know he doesnt deserve a nice family - just wanted to know if anyone has experience of this - he currently says nothing is going on with the girl but he would like there to be - was an idoit. Do you ever think this man may come to his senses or is that it for our marriage x:scratchhead: What can i do ??


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyLB said:


> Last weekend he rented himself a house and moved in and now i have visions of them there together - my husband - MY HUSBAND - i am so gutted, i cant sleep, eat and am trying to keep it together but honestly dont know where i went wrong. I have been a good wife, loyal, dedicated and to me this is all about him being given the eye by another.


From what you’ve posted here you’ve done nothing wrong. He is the one that strayed emotionally if not physically. He walked out on you and his child. Since there has been little contact I assume he has shirked his fatherly duty to the child also. My best advice is to move on emotionally from him as best you can. Read Dobson’s “Love Must be Tough” which can help you find a sense of empowerment in the situation. Show him you will be just fine without him. Go about your normal life and expand it. Meet new people, start a hobby, go out with friends….. Sometimes when a wondering spouse sees the other is moving on, they can draw back. And if he doesn’t you’ve already started your healing process and will be happier for it. My best to you.


----------



## MOM2BELLA (Nov 18, 2008)

Lady lb,
i am going through the exact same thing. I found ou about 5 weeks ago that my husband of 3 years and patner of 10, was having an emotional a ffair with a women he met through work. He said that he wasn't happy and orginally agreed to couceling, but as more things cam to light, i realized he was already in too far. We have a 10 month old daughter that we both love dearly. He says that he will always be there for her, but just cant stay in an unhappy marriage. I know that i treated him wrong doing the course of our marriage, always trying to control him and belittle him. I did not deserve this. When i found out he was unhappy and had not yet known about the affair i did everything in my power to show him that loved him. Problem is i think i pushed too hard when he wanted his space.
Now, i feel like there's no turning back. 

When he gets out there he'll find out what he's missing, i promise you. The grass is always greener on the other side.

Lady lb, when that affair with other woman runs dry, 
he'll realize what he's done and it may be too late.


----------

